# Cape Hawke



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Anyone out there who sailed on Lyle's Cape Hawke in 1953?
de chas


----------



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

*Cape Rodney*

No I did not,but I sailed on the Cape Rodney as a jr/Eng in 1955 I joined her in Belfast came around to workington then went to Norfolk Va fr a load of scrap metal which we took to Japan.I have lots of photos but at this time myscanner is out of order.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*search*



Eric Wallace said:


> No I did not,but I sailed on the Cape Rodney as a jr/Eng in 1955 I joined her in Belfast came around to workington then went to Norfolk Va fr a load of scrap metal which we took to Japan.I have lots of photos but at this time myscanner is out of order.


The Cape Hawk was the last British ship I sailed on, was just wondering if any of my old ship mates were around, been a long time. Not really interested in the company's vessels. 
regards de chas


----------

